# Something for the diabetics



## Theognome (Apr 2, 2009)

Due to a charity bake sale at work tomorrow and my reputation for cooking and baking, I was volunteered to crank out some goodies from the oven. We have some diabetic folk at the office, so I was gonna do a sugarless pumpkin pie along with the other stuff so they won't be left out. Does anyone have any other diabetic dessert suggestions?

Theognome


----------



## Theognome (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank you Purdiestness for emailing me all those links!

So, the sugar free, low carb blueberry muffins are done, and the sugarless strawberry pie (sugerless save for the strawberries themselves) is nearing completion. Now I'm doing the *real* blueberry muffins, and then I'll do a quick pumpkin pie, since we've got a half-dozen bags of frozen pumpkin languishing in the freezer.

This is fun.

Theognome


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 2, 2009)

Apple pie sweetened with condensed apple juice is really good as well. It is one of the only pies my diabetic step-dad can eat but he doesn't mind since it is so good!


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 2, 2009)

Believe it or not, black bean brownies are pretty good.

Cut the sugar in half or use a sugar substitute. A lot of diabetics are more reactive to carbohydrates than sucrose. I know that these don't spike blood glucose nearly as much as a plain piece of bread.


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 2, 2009)

Hmm I would have never thought of using black beans instead of flour. Now that is a recipe I want to try!


----------



## Theognome (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions, guys, but I needed them five hours ago (no worries). If this comes up again, the black bean brownies look very promising...

Theognome


----------

